

I.Q. Rising - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/04/education/edlife/james-r-flynn-on-rising-iqs.html

======
dakrisht
Funny someone posts this just as I received an email with the subject line:

"Researchers say Western IQs dropped 14 points over last century."
([http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/researchers-western-
iqs...](http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/researchers-western-iqs-
dropped-14-points-over-last-180634194.html))

I'm actually surprised it's that low.

IQ falling, drastically. I was browsing the Twitter feed of a friend from high
school and in five minutes I was bombared with statements like "instagram
straight flexin", "poppin mollies", "fuck the police", "we on that vine all
night baby".

Background: the guy is 28 years old, white, grew up in Beverly Hills, works at
real estate firm. Wears suite & tie all day. Went to college.

My brain is bleeding.

------
hayksaakian
This is the kind of link bait that strokes the collective ego of humanity.

It's not too overt, it avoids referring to 'you' or 'we' but it plays on the
same emotions.

